# question about spay surgery recovery..



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I had my 6 month old pup spayed on Wednesday. They used dissolveable sutures and glue. So far she is doing fantastic, acting as normal, and has only tried licking the area a couple times during the first few hours, I told her "no" and she stopped. So far I have been with her every moment since bringing her home.

I am just wondering if it will be OK to leave her alone and assume that she wont be inclined to start licking when I'm not around (as she doesn't seem very interested now)? Or does the area become more inclined to be licked after a few days?

Thanks..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Speaking from personal experience I would put a cone on the dog and crate them if I had to be away any length of time.

My personal experience isn't dog related but it shows what can happen. Sunkist, our foster cat, had to have part of his tail amputated due to a wound. He left everything alone for 5 days then decided to pull off the bandage, rip out the stitches and chew up the end of his tail.  He had to have it re-amputated. After that he wore a collar anytime he wasn't in my sights.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW - what a B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L pup!!!

I don't know if this will answer your question, and maybe I'm a pessimist, but if one of the Hooligan's has had surgery, I never "assume" what s/he will or won't do when I'm not around.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I would put a cone on the puppy and put them in a crate when you're not around. The skin will get dry and itchy as it begins to heal, which could cause the pup to actually bite at the skin rather than just lick. 

When we got Jerzey spayed she was actually able to take the cone off... while in her crate. Luckily she never went for the stitches (we were given a topical cream to not only make them itch less but it also tasted disgusting to help discourage any licking/biting at the stitches.) If you don't have a cone or don't want to use one try putting a shirt on the dog at least and using a hairtie or something to tie it tight around the dog. Something, anything to help prevent the dog for going from the stitches.

Also, you're pup is GORGEOUS! I love the strips and the fact that, besides those, your pup looks like it could be pure bred GSD!


----------



## TRex (May 6, 2006)

Ditto what JerzeyGSD said. The area will start to itch as it heals and that beautiful pup will want to lick and nibble. She really is very beautiful.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks all, I guess I'll stay with her the next few days just to be safe!

And thanks for the compliments. She is a bit smaller than a GSD (at least from what I've seen), 21" and 42 lbs at 6 months.


----------

